# Trying to figure out how to make these nice Contact Sheets sheets by using a Mac



## Stumped (May 16, 2022)

So I have a friend who uses this:






to make these nice contact sheets:





Does anyone know a good process or program, etc., to use to get the same on a Mac??

Automator perhaps?  I see in Automator how to get a .pdf contact page.  But I need a .jpg format

Looking for ideas on how to be able to use individual scans I have of stamps  in .jpg format
 to get the same format as shown here in the Great Britain sheet.

Tks much.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 16, 2022)

Lightroom's Print module? Choose Custom Package in the Layout Style, drag pictures from the filmstrip, and use New Page from the Cells panel.


----------



## Stumped (May 16, 2022)

johnbeardy said:


> Lightroom's Print module? Choose Custom Package in the Layout Style, drag pictures from the filmstrip, and use New Page from the Cells panel.


ok.  il check it out.  Question again....  Im not a power user, but.  I keep only photos I like to edit in LR and none of my stamp photos are there.   Can I make a new catalog only with stamp photos and work from that?  I so far have just used one catalog.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2022)

Yeah you can, but I'd just add them to your normal catalog in a different folder. Multiple catalogs get messy quickly, so unless they're essential, we'd generally suggest sticking to one.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 17, 2022)

Stumped said:


> ok.  il check it out.  Question again....  Im not a power user, but.  I keep only photos I like to edit in LR and none of my stamp photos are there.   Can I make a new catalog only with stamp photos and work from that?  I so far have just used one catalog.



Building on Victoria's comments, you might import all the stamp photos and then add them to a Collection and Keywords. These make it easier to find those pictures.

In both replies I capitalise the names of specific LR features and hope this helps you go straight to them - a very specific task like this can help improve your confidence. You might also want to look at the Book module which makes it easier to add text subheadings as in your screenshot.


----------



## Stumped (May 19, 2022)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yeah you can, but I'd just add them to your normal catalog in a different folder. Multiple catalogs get messy quickly, so unless they're essential, we'd generally suggest sticking to one.


Tks - appreciate the advise.


----------



## Stumped (May 19, 2022)

johnbeardy said:


> Building on Victoria's comments, you might import all the stamp photos and then add them to a Collection and Keywords. These make it easier to find those pictures.
> 
> In both replies I capitalise the names of specific LR features and hope this helps you go straight to them - a very specific task like this can help improve your confidence. You might also want to look at the Book module which makes it easier to add text subheadings as in your screenshot.


Got it.  I tried the print function but not what I needed.  Ill check out the Book section too. Collection and Keywords good idea too.  Ive tried to get into the habit of scanning all my stamps in  and using the "comments" section of File Info in MacOS to add descriptive words.


----------

